# Mark 4 6.5-20x50 lrt TMR with Mark 4 rings and extras



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

***Final Drop $1050 Shipped Mark 4 6.5-20x50 lrt TMR with Mark 4 rings.*

Scope is in excellent condition can't find a mark on it, comes with Mark 4 rings, bubble level, and cosine indicator mount, DOES NOT INCLUDE the cosine indicator. With Scope box and manual. M1 knobs in Moa, non illuminated TMR reticle. Its ready to go. 
I have decided to go 34mm.
$1050 Shipped CONUS.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Price has been dropped.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Someone buy this, they are $1300 for just the scope alone.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I wish I had the money! Looks like a quality set up for sure.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Final price or I will just keep it. $1050 shipped to your door for scope, rings, bubble level, and cosine mount.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Need it, want it, love it...Dang Christmas


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

*Lets get this sold*

I need this sold. Scope, Mark 4 rings, Ken Farrell 20MOA base, bubble, and cosine mount (less cosine indicator itself). Just mount this to your Remington 700 L/A. Quality setup. I have a 34mm scope is the only reason I am selling. This scope dialed to kill 2 bulls in 2015 1 at 700 and one at 675 yards.
$900 shipped!!!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Have you posted this on KSL or Utahgunexchange?


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i don't know if you're on Facebook, but if so, it would probably sell on the long rang shooters of utah trading post https://www.facebook.com/groups/LRSUTradingPost/


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

also if snipers hide website would be worth checking out


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

paypal? If so Ill take it.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

bugchuker said:


> paypal? If so Ill take it.


Sorry Sold pending funds already. I will let you know if falls through.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Sold.


----------

